# Как сделать авто подключение к wifi?

## miisha

Здравствуйте. 

Как сделать авто подключение к wifi?

Пытался через local.d поставить в авто запуск команду wpa_supplicant -B -i wlp0s29f7u1 -c<(wpa_passphrase wifi pass) ; dhcpcd wlp0s29f7u1

в wpa_supplicant.conf не понимаю как выбрать интерфейс.

netctl нужен systemd.

----------

## TigerJr

думаю что делать нужно через openrc создавая конфигурацию в /etc/conf.d/net и символическую ссылку на /etc/init.d/net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.wifi0

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Handbook/Configuring_the_system

Смотри раздел Networking information

----------

## Maxim Linuxov

Попробуйте использовать NetworkManager:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

Текстовый интерфейс для настройки вызывается командой 

```
nmtui
```

На своём устройстве я включил сервис:

```
rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

и имею автоподключение Wi-Fi при запуске

----------

